# 91-94 SE-R Gauge Cluster W/Tach Fitment on a 94 XE With no Tach?



## dat411kid (Nov 28, 2004)

I Was interested in purchasing a 91-94 Sentra SE-R Gauge Cluster W/tach for my 94 XE however i noticed that my XE doesnt have a Tach.. So would a 91-94 SE-R Gauge cluster W/tach fit on my XE... PLease feel free to post an answer.. Along with any installation links ... Thank YOu


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

yes. search. you need a cluster from a 93/94 SER because the 91/92 have cable speedometers


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

dat411kid said:


> I Was interested in purchasing a 91-94 Sentra SE-R Gauge Cluster W/tach for my 94 XE however i noticed that my XE doesnt have a Tach.. So would a 91-94 SE-R Gauge cluster W/tach fit on my XE... PLease feel free to post an answer.. Along with any installation links ... Thank YOu


The tach. red-line is marked diferent since they have different engines...
You have to do some re-wiring also and locate the TAM cable from the computer to use the tach. 

I did the job on mine and works perfect but it takes a while... there's a thread here about that "cluster swap" do a search, there's even pictures!

1991 and 1992 speedos are not interchangeable between 1993 and 1994 since '93 and '94 uses electronic controlled speedometer, 91 and 92 uses mechanical driven speedometers, get a 1993 / 94 SE cluster (with tach)


----------



## dat411kid (Nov 28, 2004)

*ThankS*



SergioCR said:


> The tach. red-line is marked diferent since they have different engines...
> You have to do some re-wiring also and locate the TAM cable from the computer to use the tach.
> 
> I did the job on mine and works perfect but it takes a while... there's a thread here about that "cluster swap" do a search, there's even pictures!
> ...


 Thank you So Much for your input will begin my search on finding a Cluster.. Thanks


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Did you see this ? Also follow every write up by toolapcfan he's good at this.


----------

